

Apple’s early days and the origins of "real artists ship" - alifaziz
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Real_Artists_Ship.txt

======
d_r
This Steve quote is great:

 _"No way, there's no way we're slipping!" ... "You guys have been working on
this stuff for months now, another couple weeks isn't going to make that much
of a difference. You may as well get it over with. Just make it as good as you
can._

Especially after I started working on apps in my spare time, I realized how
hard it is to actually finish and how easy it is for days to drag on while I
add _just one more little tweak_. Here's to shipping quicker.

------
qohen
I'm thinking this is more likely the actual origin of "real artists ship":
<http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Pirate_Flag.txt>

(The story in the original link above, of course, exemplifies the phrase).

------
6ren
It occurs to me that even if we set aside that Steve Jobs is a genius, has a
RDF and "taste" etc, the fact remains that he (and Woz) invented the personal
computer industry - and so he just has more experience than anyone.

------
micampe
_“By the fall of 1983, we had committed to announcing and shipping […]”_

Old habits die hard.

